# White 5mm dots on my tetra



## Budz420 (Jun 27, 2011)

Does anyone know how I can get rid of these 5mm dots on my mixed and neon tetra in a 10 gal. Tank I have only had them in the tank for a little more than a week


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Guessing you got ich? but 5mm doesn't sound right? Got pics?
ICH is usually like salt sprinkled on your fish, at least that's how it looks like!

Bump the temperature up a little. You can get some ich cure, but I would just bump up the temperature, add a bit of salt.


----------



## Budz420 (Jun 27, 2011)

*White 5mm dots*

How can I get these white 5mm dots off my mixed and neon tetra that just seemed to appear, the 10 gallon tank is about 74 degrees and has only been set up for two weeks but the fish have been in for only one week


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Merged threads.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

5mm? that is pretty big. Can you provide a photo?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

bump it up to 81 or 82! Becuz it'll cause the ich to mature quickly.
The adults will turn free swimming and leave the fish, this is when you want to medicate the tank that'll destroy the eggs. Or add salt...

Btw, got pics? It's hard to know what it is... cuz I'm only ASSUMING it's ich!









This was pulled off from google.. does it look like this or much bigger?


----------



## Budz420 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah it kind of looks like clusters or distorted dots


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Then you got Ich if it looks like that!
Bump up the temperature and put in some ich cure! well, at least that's what I would do. Unless u got a UV sterillizer, that'll work too =)


----------



## manim3 (Jun 25, 2011)

i had a similar thing happened to my Gourami... i dont think it is ich.. mine ended up dying from dropsy-->keep your water parameters in a good range these thing happen due to bad water quality  i learned it the hard way


----------



## Budz420 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the advice it really worked well, you guys saved my fish


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) Glad to hear that you did good!


----------

